# 1997 International 4900



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

97 International, air brakes, 26k truck - no CDL needed in MI at least.

Brakes on all four corners just rebuilt, new pads in the rear. Lower air tank just replaced. I have a new in a box drivers side fuel tank (when full, the existing one leaks slightly) - the passenger side leaks a bit too but not that bad. Right rear spring was replaced two years ago, I have another new spring for other side here, just never installed it. PTO pump runs the dump bed.

Buyers under tailgate spreader, Buyers controller. Clutch pump runs the spreader.

Very reliable truck for us for both salting and hauling, really hate to sell it but I just hardly use it anymore - I need the space more than anything.....

18k OBO


----------

